# Paying Too Much Commission?



## dp3 (Apr 11, 2014)

In San Diego, the split is 80/20. I got a statement today, and it looks like they charged me 23% commission rather than the regular 20%. Has anyone else experienced this? I don't drive much, so the difference was only $6.40, but if this was a big week this difference is significant. 

I e-mailed them, and am waiting to hear back.


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

Wonder if it has something to do with the safety fee.


----------



## GuitarJunkie (Apr 10, 2014)

Yep I think its the safety fee. Its prob 20% + $1 for each ride. The total fare now includes the safety fee. Of which you get no cut of.


----------



## Seinfeld (Apr 11, 2014)

Hey SD friends. I think GuitarJunkie is right that our fares now include the $1 safety fee. If you subtract $1 for every ride from your total fares and then take 20% off it should be your cut. Is that not what you guys are seeing? I notice a lot of people here are from SD. Did anyone get a message saying they would NOT be charged the $10 weekly mobile subscription fee? I saw in other cities they were waiving it for select partners.


----------



## dp3 (Apr 11, 2014)

"Thanks for your email! Please refer to the SECOND page to see your true gross fare amount. The first page shows the gross fares including the $1 safe rides fee. As we explained in our email last week, you do not take a percentage of the safe rides fee. The gross fare on the second page as well as the individual trip fares in the following pages all reflect the commissionable gross fare. You should refer to these pages for the correct payment information. Thanks so much for partnering with us!"


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Looks like you did post on a thread. You mean create a new thread? When you are in a forum - people, money, gripes, etc. there is a button to start a new thread in the top right corner.


----------



## franklin (Apr 21, 2014)

I asked and here's what I was told: " The subscription fee will also apply to all drivers once it goes into effect, no one is excluded."


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2014)

We sure are lucky to be a partner with someone who lives by the word "transparency" I read em loud and clear


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2014)

I could need corrective lenses ya never know!


----------



## franklin (Apr 21, 2014)

John said:


> We sure are lucky to be a partner with someone who lives by the word "transparency"


John, you've put your finger on one of the huge ironies of Uber. I liken them to being behind a huge razor-wire topped stonewall, with smiley faces painted on it


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2014)

YEA! the famous Wall Mart simile! Could be time to move on to other pastures huh?.


----------



## franklin (Apr 21, 2014)

I think this moment in time is past. Too bad. Farewell Uber we hardly knew ye


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Are there any UBER Black or SUV operators on this forum? It would be good to hear from them and get some comparative returns in US cities.

All UBERX drivers are frontline soldiers, sent out in the lightest weapons copping the toughest returns. Like most business, only when you get into the heavier artillery will you be able to knock off bigger targets.

How much would it cost to put on a licensed Livery Towncar? Don't go crazy with a new one a 2nd Diesel Chrysler 300c is all you would need ( do you get the Diesel engine variant in the States? Great car - not as much rear seat leg room as other Town cars. about 45mpg )

Before you ditch UBERX look at the options they provide in other vehicles. The statutory costs (all tax deductible ) may seem a bit of a hurdle, but if you team up with another driver who likes working the late party crowd, you could find yourself with a really nice ride to do your usual stuff, and still utilise UBER and the freedom it gives you to log on and off whenever you wish.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2014)

I can afford any car I wished to own. I just do not know if I wish to invest it in a UBER project I can't afford the new fees. I looked at my original UBER agreement but was unable to find that $10.00 data fee in any of the print and I gave it the real once over. I am from Kentucky but I can read and write.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

John said:


> I can afford any car I wished to own. I just do not know if I wish to invest it in a UBER project I can't afford the new fees. I looked at my original UBER agreement but was unable to find that $10.00 data fee in any of the print and I gave it the real once over. I am from Kentucky but I can read and write.


I'm sure in any agreement there is always a clause which allows the entity making the agreement to change Ts & Cs at anytime.

The $10 p/wk does seem high when put against the average return per job in UBERX. But if you are getting bigger returns then the cost would be proportionally less. Just a thought.


----------



## Dave (Apr 12, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> How much would it cost to put on a licensed Livery Towncar? Don't go crazy with a new one a 2nd Diesel Chrysler 300c is all you would need ( do you get the Diesel engine variant in the States? Great car - not as much rear seat leg room as other Town cars. about 45mpg )


A decent used Lincoln Town Car "L" (extended length) runs between $8,000 - $16,000, that is if you're lucky enough to find one that's not an off fleet unit with 400,000 miles. The TCP number and DOT authority paperwork costs around $1,000. Full coverage commercial insurance with the proper liability limits ($1M combined single limit) will run between $7,000 - $11,000 per year depending on driving record. This is why Uber Black/SUV costs 3x more than UberX. Unfortunately we don't get the Chrysler 300 diesels here. We do get the Mercedes BlueTec diesels, which would be my first choice if I were to run Uber Black.


----------



## UberCool (Apr 28, 2014)

Boston UberX has waived the weekly fee of $10 for their cell phones after at least 20 drivers emailed to complain that equals out to about $43 per month for a cell phone that could only be used for UberX, no phone or text capability! We simply insisted on being able to download the drivers app onto our personal cell like we have for Lyft, if not, we would just drive for Lyft!


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2014)

http://www.azcentral.com/story/news...-state-to-crack-down-on-ride-sharing/8788097/


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

You'd think for $40.00 a month they would at least give you Angry Birds to while away the slow hours!

I sent a request asking how I could download it onto the UBER iPhone - never got a response


----------



## Nick Manning (May 3, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Are there any UBER Black or SUV operators on this forum? It would be good to hear from them and get some comparative returns in US cities.
> 
> All UBERX drivers are frontline soldiers, sent out in the lightest weapons copping the toughest returns. Like most business, only when you get into the heavier artillery will you be able to knock off bigger targets.
> 
> ...





Dave said:


> A decent used Lincoln Town Car "L" (extended length) runs between $8,000 - $16,000, that is if you're lucky enough to find one that's not an off fleet unit with 400,000 miles. The TCP number and DOT authority paperwork costs around $1,000. Full coverage commercial insurance with the proper liability limits ($1M combined single limit) will run between $7,000 - $11,000 per year depending on driving record. This is why Uber Black/SUV costs 3x more than UberX. Unfortunately we don't get the Chrysler 300 diesels here. We do get the Mercedes BlueTec diesels, which would be my first choice if I were to run Uber Black.


I drive UberBlack with a 2014 Lincoln MKT Town Car in Chicago.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Nick Manning said:


> I drive UberBlack with a 2014 Lincoln MKT Town Car in Chicago.


Hi Nick,

Are you finding UBER useful in filling in the times between booked jobs? Business is a challenge here in Sydney (and everywhere I guess) - so having this extra income stream really helps. It's paying for decent family holidays for me


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2014)

Miscellaneous Items ($10.00)
Device Subscription - DX3LJEC7FML4 for the week of 2014-06-28, weekly until canceled
(10.00)
this is on my payment statement this week


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

John said:


> Miscellaneous Items ($10.00)
> Device Subscription - DX3LJEC7FML4 for the week of 2014-06-28, weekly until canceled
> (10.00)
> this is on my payment statement this week


You lucky dog.


----------



## Nick Manning (May 3, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Hi Nick,
> 
> Are you finding UBER useful in filling in the times between booked jobs? Business is a challenge here in Sydney (and everywhere I guess) - so having this extra income stream really helps. It's paying for decent family holidays for me


 Sorry about the ridiculously late response lol I use my "smartphone" to surf the Web while on downtime and I must have missed it. I actually only do Uber for now because I am relatively new to the industry and still leaning the ropes.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

That's a pretty good, to have one source provide all your needs. Are you getting at least one job per hour through them?


----------



## Nick Manning (May 3, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> That's a pretty good, to have one source provide all your needs. Are you getting at least one job per hour through them?


It's not bad for the time being. I wish I got 1 job an hour lol that would be awesome! I average about 8 trips in a 12 hour shift.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Nick Manning said:


> It's not bad for the time being. I wish I got 1 job an hour lol that would be awesome! I average about 8 trips in a 12 hour shift.[/QUOT
> 
> Yeah that's about where we are at here. Not quite a job an hour in Black. But the averages are nice at around $35-$40 per job.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Nick Manning said:


> It's not bad for the time being. I wish I got 1 job an hour lol that would be awesome! I average about 8 trips in a 12 hour shift.


These past 2 weeks are school holidays, big downturn of work here, coldest part of our mild winter, but enough to scare people away and others stay indoors ordering Pizza.

So last night I set up my stuff to do some paperwork and for the 2 jobs I got, I waited 4 hrs. Real heartbreaking stuff.

I've given my drivers my only bookings, Gonna stay home and clean out the garage today.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

dp3 said:


> In San Diego, the split is 80/20. I got a statement today, and it looks like they charged me 23% commission rather than the regular 20%. Has anyone else experienced this? I don't drive much, so the difference was only $6.40, but if this was a big week this difference is significant.
> 
> I e-mailed them, and am waiting to hear back.


soon they will change commission to 30% unless you complete 100 trips per week.


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

haji said:


> soon they will change commission to 30% unless you complete 100 trips per week.


What...?


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

LuLu said:


> What...?


I believe he is opining about the state of affairs regarding commissions... And how Uber likes to change them on a whim


----------



## Ok321jump (Jul 17, 2014)

dp3 said:


> In San Diego, the split is 80/20. I got a statement today, and it looks like they charged me 23% commission rather than the regular 20%. Has anyone else experienced this? I don't drive much, so the difference was only $6.40, but if this was a big week this difference is significant.
> 
> I e-mailed them, and am waiting to hear back.


Yes, SF Bay area equates out to about 28% now.


----------

